

Atul Gawande - Failure and Rescue - bedris
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2012/06/atul-gawande-failure-and-rescue/

======
jakarta
Direct link to article:
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2012/06/atul-...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2012/06/atul-
gawande-failure-and-rescue.html)

------
tptacek
This is one of the better things to hit HN in awhile, and is uniquely relevant
to professionals. Shame it's taking a back seat to The Oatmeal and Kittydar.

